# Little bit of AMF help



## Lolli (Sep 13, 2017)

I have an AMF junior hugger deluxe trike and im trying to get some info on it and how much its worth but im having a heck of a time finding anything about it online. Do any of you have any info for me? Thanks guys!


----------



## Lolli (Sep 13, 2017)

almost forgot


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 13, 2017)

I know only that it's cool as all get out and want an adult size please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

